# Download Geschwindigkeit begrenzen



## BruderGogo (9. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne wissen, was ich machen muss, um jemanden die Downloadgeschwindigkeit zu begrenzen, wenn er etwas von meiner Page runterlädt. Zum Beispiel wie hier, wo premium user die volle brandbeite benutzten können, und normale nur maximal 10 k/b. http://www.esl-europe.net/de/cs/5on5/mr15/eas/download/400324/

ich würde das auf meiner page gerne so anbieten, dass eingeloggte user die volle bandbreite ausnutzten können, und nicht eingeloggte eine begrenzung der geschwindigkeit haben.

MfG


----------



## soulsaver (9. Juni 2005)

lol


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (9. Juni 2005)

soulsaver am 09.06.2005 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> lol



Wie ist das lol jetzt zu interpretieren?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (9. Juni 2005)

BruderGogo am 09.06.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, was ich machen muss, um jemanden die Downloadgeschwindigkeit zu begrenzen, wenn er etwas von meiner Page runterlädt. Zum Beispiel wie hier, wo premium user die volle brandbeite benutzten können, und normale nur maximal 10 k/b. http://www.esl-europe.net/de/cs/5on5/mr15/eas/download/400324/
> 
> ...



Wenn Du einen eigenen dedizierten Server mit Apache 1.3 hast, dann sind mod_bandwidth oder mod_throttle wahrscheinlich praktische Lösungen: http://www.cohprog.com/mod_bandwidth.html
http://www.snert.com/Software/mod_throttle/index.shtml

Du könntest auch einen FTP-Server aufsetzen, bei dem sich User authentifizieren müssen - die meisten moderneren FTP-Server bieten Methoden zur Bandbreitenbegrenzung auf Userbasis. Für die nicht-authentifizierten User setzt Du dann eben ein recht niedriges Bandbreiten-Limit auf den Anonymous-Zugang.

Wenn Du keinen dedizierten Server hast, sondern nur einen PHP/MySQL-Shared-Host, kannst Du auch eine (wenngleich nicht so elegante) Bandbreitendrosselung mit PHP erreichen, wenn Du die Datei über ein Script auslieferst (was auch diverse anderen Vorteile hat, z.B. um Deeplinking durch Drittseiten zu unterbinden). Der Trick ist, in einer Schleife immer ein Dateihäppchen mit fread vom lokalen Dateisystem einzulesen und dann auszuliefern und danach kurz zu warten, bevor der nächste Happen serviert wird. Das hat gleichzeitig den Vorteil, dass sich der Speicherverbrauch des Scriptes durch Wahl eines hinreichend kleinen (aber nicht zu kleinen) Buffers (also der Häppchengröße) reduzieren lässt:

Beispiel (hab's nur teilweise getestet):

set_time_limit(0);
  header("Content-type: application/octet-stream");
  header("Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=\"".$filename."\"");
  header("Content-length: ".(string)(filesize($fullpath)));
  header("Expires: ".gmdate("D, d M Y H:i:s", mktime(date("H")+2, date("i"), date("s"), date("m"), date("d"), date("Y")))." GMT");
  header("Last-Modified: ".gmdate("D, d M Y H:i:s")." GMT");
  header("Pragma: no-cache");
  if ($file = fopen($fullpath, 'rb')) {
   while(!feof($file) and (connection_status()==0)) {
     sleep(1);
     print(fread($file, 1024*$buffersize));         
     flush();                    
   }
   $status = (connection_status()==0);
   fclose($file);

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## soulsaver (9. Juni 2005)

fake-plastic-tree am 09.06.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das lol jetzt zu interpretieren?



Keine Ahnung, ich fand diesen thread irgendwie lustig wenn man sich vorstellt dass eine private Person so etwas einbauen will. Kommt natürlich drauf an was derjenige anbieten möchte aber selbst bei CHIP.de funzt das System nicht wirklich. Die Leute gehen einfach auf download.com oder andere Seiten wo es keine Begrenzung gibt.

Wer das einbauen will ok aber ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll. Eher noch den Downloadbereich ganz sperren für User die nicht registriert sind.

Aber nicht mein Bier


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2005)

soulsaver am 09.06.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ich fand diesen thread irgendwie lustig wenn man sich vorstellt dass eine private Person so etwas einbauen will. Kommt natürlich drauf an was derjenige anbieten möchte aber selbst bei CHIP.de funzt das System nicht wirklich. Die Leute gehen einfach auf download.com oder andere Seiten wo es keine Begrenzung gibt.
> 
> Wer das einbauen will ok aber ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll. Eher noch den Downloadbereich ganz sperren für User die nicht registriert sind.
> 
> Aber nicht mein Bier




Ohje, hälst du dich wirklich für wissend und/oder begabt? 
Lies deinen Kommentar nochmal durch und überdenk dann nochmal dein vermeindliches "Fachwissen".


----------



## soulsaver (10. Juni 2005)

ZAM am 10.06.2005 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje, hälst du dich wirklich für wissend und/oder begabt?


Klar 


			
				ZAM am 10.06.2005 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies deinen Kommentar nochmal durch und überdenk dann nochmal dein vermeindliches "Fachwissen".


. . . ja fertig ! Hast recht im Anbetracht meiner Fachkenntnisse war diese Aussage ein Verbrechen und hat deutlich gezeigt, dass ich mein Können für das nonplusultra halte.

Vielleicht könntest du einfach mal diene Art ausschalten alle Leute anzumachen, bei denen du denkst, das du besser Programmieren kannst und sie somit behandeln könntest als seist du der Gott aller Götter  

Bist echt ne nette HIlfe in vielen Fällen aber deine Überheblichkeit, da du ja so toll programmieren kannst, ist nicht angebracht.


----------



## Dumbi (10. Juni 2005)

soulsaver am 10.06.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könntest du einfach mal diene Art ausschalten alle Leute anzumachen, bei denen du denkst, das du besser Programmieren kannst und sie somit behandeln könntest als seist du der Gott aller Götter
> Bist echt ne nette HIlfe in vielen Fällen aber deine Überheblichkeit, da du ja so toll programmieren kannst, ist nicht angebracht.


Nene, er hat schon recht, und wer solche unproduktiven Sachen schreibt, muss auch mit Kritik leben. 
Was soll komisch daran sein, wenn der Threadersteller die Downloadrate auf seiner Seite senken möchte?


----------



## soulsaver (10. Juni 2005)

Ja Kritik ist erlaubt aber die Kritik ging in die vollkommen falsche Richtung !
Hat er mich kritisiert weil ich unproduktiv war ? Nein, er meint ich wäre überheblich da ich mich selbst und meine Fähigkeiten so toll finde, welch ein Unsinn  
Ich habe meine Aussagen niemals im Zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen Kenntnissen gebracht


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2005)

soulsaver am 10.06.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist nicht angebracht.



Das bestimmt wer? Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw....

Das folgende Projekt hatte Markus oben erwähnten Grundsource als Vorlage: 

Klasse z_download()

Features:
- Dynamische Traffic-Limitierung
- Dynamische Traffic-Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
- Grundbaustein für Benutzersteuerung in Downloadsektionen
- Verbindungslimitierung um multiple Zugriffe durch Download-Tools ala Getright zu verhindern.


- auf Funktionialität getestet.

Wie immer gilt, ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung oder Garantie für die Verwendung der Klassen und distanziere mich von meinen Rechtschreibfehlern und der englischen Ausdrucksweise da es sich um nen 10 Minuten Quick&Dirty Code handelt *g*.


----------



## marky68 (10. Juni 2005)

nette sache, gut geschrieben. (^^)

OT: haste nicht mal daran gedacht, die klassen auf php5 zu optimieren? besonders betreffend http://www.i-love-php.de/index.php?classID=0005 . die neuen simplexml funktionen sind einfach besser und schneller.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (10. Juni 2005)

marky68 am 10.06.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> nette sache, gut geschrieben. (^^)
> 
> OT: haste nicht mal daran gedacht, die klassen auf php5 zu optimieren? besonders betreffend http://www.i-love-php.de/index.php?classID=0005 . die neuen simplexml funktionen sind einfach besser und schneller.



Offtopic: Was ist das für ein Freak , der in deinem Avatar an der Decke 
hängt ?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2005)

marky68 am 10.06.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> nette sache, gut geschrieben. (^^)
> 
> OT: haste nicht mal daran gedacht, die klassen auf php5 zu optimieren? besonders betreffend http://www.i-love-php.de/index.php?classID=0005 . die neuen simplexml funktionen sind einfach besser und schneller.




Überlegt ja, zeit und lust, nein.


----------



## marky68 (10. Juni 2005)

ZAM am 10.06.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Überlegt ja, zeit und lust, nein.



das problem wie so oft... 

@utdarkctf: weiss ich doch nicht.


----------



## BruderGogo (11. Juni 2005)

soulsaver am 09.06.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> fake-plastic-tree am 09.06.2005 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meine absicht ist, dass sich die leute registrieren. für ne private page wird das nicht


----------



## soulsaver (13. Juni 2005)

Ja wie gesagt, ich kann das schlecht abschätzen wofür du das brauchst. Hatte nur eben an die großen Downlaodseiten gedacht und CHIP.de ist einfach lächerlich. Die bieten alles mit Begrenzung an was du bei download.com und anderen Seiten massenweise ohne Begrenzung nachgeworfen bekommst.


----------

